#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Belangrijke vraag huwelijk

## Esma2018

Ik heb een belangrijke vraag over de voltrekking van een islamitsch huwelijk. Het is sunnah dat de man de hand komt vragen bij de vader van de vrouw. Wat als de ouders van deze vrouw niet-moslims zijn en zij is bekeerling? Is het dan alsnog verplicht om eerst toestemming te hebben voor het huwelijk? Wat als de vader van de vrouw niet bekend is met de islamitische wijze en geen kennis heeft over het hand vragen en de waarde ervan?

----------

